# Pregnant chihuahua 5 weeks!



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, wanted to say hello because im new to this site and because i have a question 

My 3 year old chihuahua - called babie is pregnant.
had her vet checked and been told that everything is fine so im happy, but i personally cant help but wonder if her tummy is a bit small.
she is 5 weeks and six days pregnant, not sure how many pups she is having but having a scan done next wednesday 

tried to upload a picture of her belly (side angle) but seeing as this is my first post not sure if ive done it right! hehe

so what do y'all think of my Babie girl's belly then <3


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

if you upload your pics to photo bucket and than use the last code to copy and past it will show up  .
there has been lots of threads lately on here with chihuahuas having puppies , you should have a look at them , im pretty sure the one with luna has tummy pics


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

My dog stayed small till the last couple of weeks and then she got huge.Looked like her belly would pop. lol


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

http://m744.photobucket.com/albumvi...tXskphySe929y+wXC8U+vmT7AHidx7v5y78uuRX8MGuE=. 

Okai hope this link works girlies


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

bubachi said:


> http://m744.photobucket.com/albumvi...tXskphySe929y+wXC8U+vmT7AHidx7v5y78uuRX8MGuE=.
> 
> Okai hope this link works girlies


Still not getting your pic


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

oh my goodness!
sorry guys, im new maybe this one?

http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx81/hanna0marie/Babie/IMAG0485.jpg


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok finally saw your pic. I still think she may just really blow up during the last weeks. Someone with more experience may jump in with better answers.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I see a belly bump but I'm not a breeder so I don't know what it means!


----------

